

The Big Glossary of Open Source JavaScript and Web Frameworks with Cool Names - zandi
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheBigGlossaryOfOpenSourceJavaScriptAndWebFrameworksWithCoolNames.aspx

======
zandi
It's getting to the point where there are so many cool open source projects
that I can't keep up. When you add in the currently battle royale of
JavaScript projects that are basically just hip sounding words with ".js"
added to the end, it's a little overwhelming. Seriously, just pick a word out
of the dictionary at random and that's the name of an up and coming JavaScript
library.

